# fox hunting south of Jamestown



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

called in 2 fox this morning, managed to get one at around 150 yards and the other came in hard to about 50 yards. but sure enough a yote came from my backside and caught my scent and I had to put off some poor shots and missed. I was hunting off the marshes 20 miles south of Jamestown.

Sure beats working! :sniper:


----------

